# HP w1907 TFT Monitor (19 Inch)



## Yoda (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I'm planning to buy HP w1907 19 Inch TFT Monitor.

I Play a lot of Games and watch a lot of DVD Movies. Please tell me whether this monitor will fullfill my requirement.

I would like to know whether if its available in India, Bangalore ?

I would also like to know the cost of the TFT Monitor ?

Please also post your experiences about the monitor.

Regards


----------



## nvidia (Jun 18, 2008)

I think ViewSonic is better... 
If you play a lot of games and ure planning to buy a 19" monitor, then make sure you get a good graphics card also so that you can play games at higher resolutions smoothly..


----------



## desiibond (Jun 19, 2008)

Yoda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm planning to buy HP w1907 19 Inch TFT Monitor.
> 
> ...



If you live in Bangalore, go to SP Road and get Dell 198WFP for 9.7k. Nothing even comes close to it. A highly recommended display, winner of Zero1 award this January.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for the reply


----------

